# XL Slam Series vs. Bagyard Bombers



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Been doing a lot of research and have been in touch with [email protected] and still can't seem to come to a conclusion as to whether or not the $400+ difference between the Slam and Bomber Front bags and Struts are constitututed. I did some searching and have seen good things said about both but nothing comparing the two. If I missed a thread where a comparison was done- I apologize and just direct me to a link or something... 
Otherwise, any help comparing the two would be great- i.e. *range of motion, comfortability, build-quality, etc*.. . I finally have the money and want to pull the trigger already but just can't figure out what fronts I should go with. 

As of right now, the set-up that I have pieced together from Bagriders are as follows: 

*FRONTS: XL Slam (Unless I can be convinced to go Bombers) 
*REARS: Bagyard Classics (I've been told that these are of better build quality than AirLift's rears 
*REAR SHOCKS: Bilstein 
*COMPRESSOR: Dual Viair 440c 

ANy help is appreciated- thanks.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

You will hear a million different sides comparing those two front struts. If i was you, id buy the airlifts and call it a day, you wont regret it. Youre better off putting that 400 dollars somewhere else in your car/air set up.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

no vtec 4me said:


> You will hear a million different sides comparing those two front struts. If i was you, id buy the airlifts and call it a day, you wont regret it. Youre better off putting that 400 dollars somewhere else in your car/air set up.


 agreed. :thumbup: 

i enjoy the mount design apposed to worrying bout bearings and bushings all the time. (for my mk4 that is)


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

VWRedcoat said:


> agreed. :thumbup:
> 
> i enjoy the mount design apposed to worrying bout bearings and bushings all the time. (for my mk4 that is)


 This is true, the mount design is nice once installed. I dont have anything bad to say about either struts so i dont want anyone to take my reply that way. I just think FOR THE MONEY, you might as well get the airlifts. They do the same thing, for cheaper, and thy both have warranties (airlfifts usually being an easier process), so why not go with them? 
:beer:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I'd throw in my opinion and all, but it doesn't count.  But I will say this.

I have driven on about every kit out there, and if you really plan on driving the hell out of this car I would probably say buy the engineered kit. If you saw my driving habits, and the monthly bashing at the track the bunny gets you would think I was just some coil over kid with a death wish. Anyway good luck dude.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> You will hear a million different sides comparing those two front struts. If i was you, id buy the airlifts and call it a day, you wont regret it. Youre better off putting that 400 dollars somewhere else in your car/air set up.


This. I'd consider either BY or AL to be both excellent products.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I would run Slam Specialties and D-Cups in the back over spending $500 on BY rears. Pair those with Airlifts and the savings could almost pay for e-Level.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

IMO, the bagyard rears are the only ones worth spending the extra money on. I went with a BY kit all around, but only because its the only kit available for my car. I would have bought airlift fronts in a heartbeat if they were available. the BY rears however, have a distinct advantage over any other kit on the market. the air inlet are on the side of the bag instead of the top or bottom, and the mounts are clearanced to allow the nipples to sit inside the mount so you can go as low as possible without any cutting. so in short, my vote goes with airlift fronts and bagyard rears.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

eurotrsh said:


> I would run Slam Specialties and D-Cups in the back over spending $500 on BY rears. Pair those with Airlifts and the savings could almost pay for e-Level.



I agree! I am running the slam specialties rears and the dorbitz d cups in the rear on my 2008 R 32 and they go pretty and i am tucking rim and very happy with the ride.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> I would run Slam Specialties and D-Cups in the back over spending $500 on BY rears. Pair those with Airlifts and the savings could almost pay for e-Level.





1lojet1281 said:


> IMO, the bagyard rears are the only ones worth spending the extra money on. I went with a BY kit all around, but only because its the only kit available for my car. I would have bought airlift fronts in a heartbeat if they were available. the BY rears however, have a distinct advantage over any other kit on the market. the air inlet are on the side of the bag instead of the top or bottom, and the mounts are clearanced to allow the nipples to sit inside the mount so you can go as low as possible without any cutting. so in short, my vote goes with airlift fronts and bagyard rears.


and this is where the extra money comes in, bagyard actually builds the kit for the car and not just put something together like the "slam specialties and d cups' as you would say Dan.

Im sorry, but to me I would rather buy something well built with great work behind it and pay extra money then take a chance of hacking something together or buying a lower end air ride kit and risk something happening.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^^ the signature may expose his bias towards the two products in question.


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

I am definitely leaning toward XL fronts, BY rears.... If money were no option- I would probably get bomber fronts... They look better aesthetically imo.. and look a little better built (in terms of the bag itself).... But for an extra $450- I don't think I have been convinced that they are THAT much better than XLs. 

But any route, I am looking to get these installed in a daily driven (60miles a day) MK4. This is isn't exactly pertaining to the topic at hand- but with right installation and right maintenance- the setup I have listed above should last, right? 
And this most likely has been covered somewhere on this forum I'm sure- BUT generally speaking, how is the ride quality/ comfortability of air-ride (in particular BY and XLs) in relation to coilovers?


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

I love my xls they ride great and go low:thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

at least on a mk5 i have heard that the bagyard front struts make noises when hitting bumps

i have also read from someone that switched from masontech to bagyard. it will not lay frame on 18" wheels but it will on 17"
- everything the same, the guy laid frame on 18" but when he installed the bagyard strut, it wont anymore
- i know masontech is not in question but airlift has been proven to lay frame anywhere from 17" wheels to 19"


and if you really want to save you can do d cups with either airhouse or slam specialties and use stock shocks


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

QVB20L8V said:


> BUT generally speaking, how is the ride quality/ comfortability of air-ride (in particular BY and XLs) in relation to coilovers?


i bagged my mk4 just over a week ago and i was on coilovers for the past 3 years. difference is night and day. i dont drive my car very hard, and handling with bags is a whole nother topic, but i'm more than pleased with the ride quality. :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Clean PG said:


> i bagged my mk4 just over a week ago and i was on coilovers for the past 3 years. *difference is night and day*. i dont drive my car very hard, and* handling with bags is a whole nother topic*, *but* i'm more than pleased with the ride quality. :thumbup:


confused, are you saying bag is night and day better compared to coil confort wise ? (the BUT through me off)


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Clean PG, what set-up are you running? I've been running coils for the past 5years and although I love having handling capabilities like my car is on rails... I really need something more comfortable. It's not liek I am going to be autocrossing my car once I get bags... I just can't wait to be able to hit bumps and dips in the road without feeling like my car is going to shatter into a million pieces.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

f_399 said:


> and if you really want to save you can do d cups with either airhouse or slam specialties and use stock shocks


But that's just "thrown together" 

My minitrucker friends find it amusing at how little thought is required to bag our cars.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

f_399 said:


> at least on a mk5 i have heard that the bagyard front struts make noises when hitting bumps
> 
> i have also read from someone that switched from masontech to bagyard. it will not lay frame on 18" wheels but it will on 17"
> - everything the same, the guy laid frame on 18" but when he installed the bagyard strut, it wont anymore
> ...



i had no issues with noise on the bombers. just got to make sure you swap the oem bushing out when you do the swap to a new one.

for dropping on 18s -- i hit frame running 18x8.5 et 445, on beefy 225/40s no problem. this was before i had my sway reattached -- but i dont see how that would hold it up if you are running adjustable front endlinks.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

My bagyards (supremes, fronts) started making an absolute racket. Super super noisy at the moment and I can't seem to track it down :facepalm: My airlifts (the rears) have been on the car for 3 years now and are still noise free.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

here's SteveO's car on 18s -- running 215/35/18s -- on Bombers


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

kilimats said:


> confused, are you saying bag is night and day better compared to coil confort wise ? (the BUT through me off)


the night and day difference was strictly comfort speaking. and to help back that up, i was on vmaxx coils for 3 years before i put my bags in. so that's primarily why i feel air ride is much more comfortable :laugh:



QVB20L8V said:


> Clean PG, what set-up are you running?


Airlift XL fronts/Airlift Performance rears with the accuair switchspeed management


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Retromini said:


> My bagyards (supremes, fronts) started making an absolute racket. Super super noisy at the moment and I can't seem to track it down :facepalm: My airlifts (the rears) have been on the car for 3 years now and are still noise free.


fancy meeting you here


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

f_399 said:


> at least on a mk5 i have heard that the bagyard front struts make noises when hitting bumps
> 
> i have also read from someone that switched from masontech to bagyard. it will not lay frame on 18" wheels but it will on 17"
> - everything the same, the guy laid frame on 18" but when he installed the bagyard strut, it wont anymore
> - i know masontech is not in question but airlift has been proven to lay frame anywhere from 17" wheels to 19"


you're comparing apples and oranges, dude. bagyard supremes and mason-tech new style struts would be a more fairly stacked competition. airhouse2 vs. conti double bellows, c'mon son.


installation is a big factor here too, but i don't need to point fingers at people.



BklynMKV said:


> fancy meeting you here


surprise!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> fancy meeting you here


:wave:

Just sharing my experiences with my struts since I run both of the bags in question in the OP. I didn't use a single normative statement in my post, and offered no gesture towards either brand.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

buck_russell said:


> you're comparing apples and oranges, dude. bagyard supremes and mason-tech new style struts would be a more fairly stacked competition. airhouse2 vs. conti double bellows, c'mon son.


what?

i made sure to note:


> - i know masontech is not in question but airlift has been proven to lay frame anywhere from 17" wheels to 19"


i was just trying to point out that this guys "particular" bombers didnt lay frame on 18's


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going all out....

XL Slam series front/ Bagyard Classic Rears
Dual 444c compressors
Accuair E-LEVEL mgmt
Gonna go brand new bilstein shocks in the rear 
Two smc water traps
5 Gal Tank
([email protected] is piecing together the rest for me) 

Plus I'm gonna dish out and not compromise on the install.... Anybody know of a good installer? I hear good things about "Swoops".... 

What do you guys think???? What am I missing?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Retromini said:


> :wave:
> 
> Just sharing my experiences with my struts since I run both of the bags in question in the OP. I didn't use a single normative statement in my post, and offered no gesture towards either brand.


:wave:

no worries mate. spotted no pejorative verse. just sayin' 'hey' in our normal meeting spot


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> :wave:
> 
> no worries mate. spotted no pejorative verse. just sayin' 'hey' in our normal meeting spot


Word, well you know where to find me if you ever miss me too much. This is basically the only part of vortex I post in since I've got a non-vag :thumbup:




QVB20L8V said:


> What do you guys think???? What am I missing?


Sounds like your on the path to a great setup. You're gonna love it when you get it all installed :beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

QVB20L8V said:


> Plus I'm gonna dish out and not compromise on the install.... Anybody know of a good installer? I hear good things about "Swoops"....


Where are you located?


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

NYC/ Long Island


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

f_399 said:


> ...i was just trying to point out that this guys "particular" bombers didnt lay frame on 18's


AJ. I know you man -- and know the 'HE' whom you are referring to. 

Maybe if 'HE' had posted some before -- or after pix -- or hell, documented anything, before going around H20 badmouthing BagYard and its products, I'd feel differently.

thing is there are are a a number of us, including myself, who had no problem laying frame, on 18's, on Bombers. its not to say this 'HE' may not have been that one-case-in-a-hundred that had some sort of issue, but since 'HE' refused any type of refund, refused any type of support, and preferred to simply talk trash, i think he has other agendas.

my point of view, from my experience. take it as you will


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

no problem, "he" was the only one i knew about. 

d.tek refuses to try and lay frame  so i dunno if his car will do it on his 18" ccw's


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

f_399 said:


> no problem, "he" was the only one i knew about.
> 
> d.tek refuses to try and lay frame  so i dunno if his car will do it on his 18" ccw's


d.tek just needs more of whatever this was to get it dropped


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

QVB20L8V said:


> NYC/ Long Island


Swoops does quality work id highly recommend him :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

hahahah i lol'd

yeah, my car is nowhere near laying frame, but i still have the fender liners in and i think that has a lot to do with it. at any rate, my bombers make tons of noises and while it is aggravating, it's an excuse to listen to loud music.

i love the comfort of the bombers, if there was one thing i could change it would be the noise they make, and i personally couldn't care less about laying frame :beer:


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if my said set-up will be prone to make these "noises" that seem to be a common trend?
And since this thread is already all over the place.... What does everyone think of the EasyStreet Autopilot management? I am leaning toward keeping things simple and going with this, rather than going Acuair E-Level. Thoughts?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i've heard if you don't use the easystreet valves the presets don't work. but a lot of people use it and seem to love it. and i don't have experience with e-level so i can't give any insight on that.

i don't know about noises, because apparently they are hit or miss, but they aren't a big deal.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

d.tek said:


> i've heard if you don't use the easystreet valves the presets don't work. but a lot of people use it and seem to love it. and i don't have experience with e-level so i can't give any insight on that.
> 
> i don't know about noises, because apparently they are hit or miss, but they aren't a big deal.


bs.....i have put auto pilot mgmt on asco valves and preset works


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

ForVWLife said:


> bs.....i have put auto pilot mgmt on asco valves and preset works


well there ya go.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> bs.....i have put auto pilot mgmt on asco valves and preset works


and I have it with SMC valves and it doesn't work worth a ****  it makes for a nice gauge though


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I dont have autopilot, but I did a lot of research on it because I thought about buying it, decided against it only because most reports confirm that even with the proper valves the presets are a ballpark at best and horribly off at worst. I knowthat there are plenty of folks running it and are happy with it, but it seems like consistancy is a problem with autopilot. if youre not super picky you will probably be happy, but if you want perfection every time (like me) go with e-level.

if money is an issue, you could always get a switchspeed setup (on sale at bigriders BTW) and upgrade to e-level later, upgrade is only around $600 iirc. I guess my thinking is, I didnt blow $3500 on an airride setup to have a half assed stance, or a kit that im not totally happy with.


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

I was initially going to go E-Level but decided not to. Reason being: Although having ultimate precision in airing up or down AND having that auto-leveler capability for when having added weight in the car is all appealing to me.... the idea of having components in my wheel well just makes me nervous. Plus I would have to run gauges unlike the autopilot....
*Autopilot or Switchspeed*.... That is what I'm trying to figure out now.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah, I have heard that you have to be careful mounting the leveling arms, but if they are properly mounted they shoudnt be a problem. also, you dont need gauges with e-level, but you do need them with switchspeed. Will only charges an extra $50 (iirc) for a gauge kit if you buy it with a management kit. I am biased I guess, but i did the research, agonized over it for months and I ended up going with switchspeed (with every intention of upgrading to e-level) the manifold is so nice to work with, the wiring is SUPER easy, the remote is so well made (as well as much smaller than autopilot) and their lifetime warranty is pretty sweet too.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

1lojet1281 said:


> their lifetime warranty is pretty sweet too.


Really? on every component ?


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

thats what the paperwork says. all of their products are guaranteed forthe life of the vehicle. If you get the chance to hold any of it in your hand you will understand why... their stuff is built like a brick chicken house, yet with the finest attention to detail and aestetic quality. everything is made to be be mounted outside the car if you so choose as well.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i am biased towards ridetech, been using their ridepro e2 for almost 3 years and no problem

the "new" ridepro e3 should rival accuair in terms of quality. they have the option to put levelers as well

ridetech(air ride technologies) has been in the business for quite sometime now


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> i had no issues with noise on the bombers. just got to make sure you swap the oem bushing out when you do the swap to a new one.
> 
> for dropping on 18s -- i hit frame running 18x8.5 et 445, on beefy 225/40s no problem. this was before i had my sway reattached -- but i dont see how that would hold it up if you are running adjustable front endlinks.


So do you think they would still lay with 19" wheels?


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

Bumping an old thread as to not start a new one... I read through this but didn't find a definitive answer. 

MKV GTI - Do the Bagyard bomber rears (now called classics) go as low as the Air Lift XL rears?
I have the Air Lift performance rears now and would like to go lower WITHOUT cutting but can only justify the price of the Bagyards if they go as low as the XL's.

Help


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

melancholygypsy said:


> Bumping an old thread as to not start a new one... I read through this but didn't find a definitive answer.
> 
> MKV GTI - Do the Bagyard bomber rears (now called classics) go as low as the Air Lift XL rears?
> I have the Air Lift performance rears now and would like to go lower WITHOUT cutting but can only justify the price of the Bagyards if they go as low as the XL's.
> ...



The BagYard Classic rear kit will go .5" lower than the Air Lift Performance Series rear kit, but the Air Lift Slam Series rear kit will go another .5" lower than the BagYard Classic kit. :beer:


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

So full Inch with XL's and Half an Inch with Classics... Wish I could get that Inch without cutting  ohhh well $600 is not worth 1/2 Inch .... Thank you Will


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

1lojet1281 said:


> yeah, I have heard that you have to be careful mounting the leveling arms, but if they are properly mounted they shoudnt be a problem. also, you dont need gauges with e-level, but you do need them with switchspeed. Will only charges an extra $50 (iirc) for a gauge kit if you buy it with a management kit. I am biased I guess, but i did the research, agonized over it for months and I ended up going with switchspeed (with every intention of upgrading to e-level) the manifold is so nice to work with, the wiring is SUPER easy, the remote is so well made (as well as much smaller than autopilot) and their lifetime warranty is pretty sweet too.


In terms of E-level height sensors.. do any of you guys have pics of the front sensors on a mk6? I can't turn my wheel all the way without hitting them, so I can't get an alignment. I've already broken one :banghead:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

In my opinion this is no longer even a question. There is not a single reason to go BY unless AL does not make a product for your car. They have proven to be...

1. Expensive - Why import something when you already have it here?

2. Hard to work with - Oh you have a problem? Back to Austria.

3. Potentially not as low

I almost find it offensive to even consider them over AL. In recent years Airlift has done so much for our cars. Why not support them rather than a European based company charging almost double with no customer service? I don't have to funnel my problems or questions through Kevin at AAC. I just call Airlift.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

1lojet1281 said:


> IMO, the bagyard rears are the only ones worth spending the extra money on. I went with a BY kit all around, but only because its the only kit available for my car. I would have bought airlift fronts in a heartbeat if they were available. the BY rears however, have a distinct advantage over any other kit on the market. the air inlet are on the side of the bag instead of the top or bottom, and the mounts are clearanced to allow the nipples to sit inside the mount so you can go as low as possible without any cutting. so in short, my vote goes with airlift fronts and bagyard rears.


i will x2 this. I've got bombers in the front and classics in the rear, and have the same opinion.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

BTW AL also created a much better solution than the BY rear for the R. Lower and cheaper. I don't get why BY got so much "zazz". They used off the shelf parts and modded the connection points. 

BY R32 rear = AH bag with machined up and lowers that replace the factory AH bag ends. Machine bit, anodize re-clamp... Then charge what $600? How is that better then building a ground up solution? That costs less. 

In regards to the dcups etc. No different then what BY is doing and that is why there isn't a solution like the R for the normal Mk4, many bags and cups bolt right in. The R required heavy mods to control arms or a custom mount.


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

^ I get what your saying completely, The only reason I would have paid more for BY was if they went just as low without cutting. But since they don't there is no reason for it, I just worry about selling the car in the future and having to weld a suspension part back on... I wouldn't buy a car if I knew this had been done


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That's the problem though, anyone at this point has a notch. That is no bueno on resale of you ask me.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> In terms of E-level height sensors.. do any of you guys have pics of the front sensors on a mk6? I can't turn my wheel all the way without hitting them, so I can't get an alignment. I've already broken one :banghead:


Here's a good link to follow for the sensor placement: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4927985-bombn-str8-up-front-sway-style-(hold-the-lime)

The MKVI placement is pretty much identical.:thumbup:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> That's the problem though, anyone at this point has a notch. That is no bueno on resale of you ask me.


 I don't have a notch yet  ...... but i'm also still piecing together my setup


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Uh oh! This guy. See you soon with the tank buddy  



TXR32 said:


> I don't have a notch yet  ...... but i'm also still piecing together my setup


----------

